# Buying an existing business



## pktodd (Jan 30, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone here had any experiences with either Sapphire Businesses or Costa property Shop.
They are telling me opposite things about the same business.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

In my experience of 99% of the agents I have met here I would not believe either of them. 
I do not know either personally so I cannot comment on them individually but things are TOUGH here at the moment and sadly you may told what they think you want to hear to get a sale. 

If you are thinking of buying a bar I would have EXTREME caution. 

Good Luck and feel free to bounce ideas here


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The best rule in spain when it comes to buying properties or indeed businesses is. IF IN DOUBT, DONT!

Jo xxx


----------



## MRVT (May 17, 2008)

pktodd said:


> I was wondering if anyone here had any experiences with either Sapphire Businesses or Costa property Shop.
> They are telling me opposite things about the same business.


"Normally" it is quite easy to tell when an agent is lying in Spain as you can see their lips move!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

MRVT said:


> "Normally" it is quite easy to tell when an agent is lying in Spain as you can see their lips move!!


Sometimes they are talking through their xxxxs so I would check if they have a pulse. If they do......


----------

